# Custom herp car decals



## Kitah (Jul 9, 2012)

Heya! I was thinking tonight that I should make myself a herp related car decal, seeing as the bug bit me so badly! I had already made silver paw prints and a silver cat for my car, so now have a python to add. The way I do these is design the vector file in adobe illustrator (I'm using CS5), cut it out with a blackcat cougar machine (Cuts paper, cork, vinyl etc.. but I've only ever used vinyl) and stick onto the car! 

The python was a coastal, but when doing the vector I changed the markings a bit... Regarding the photos, I've posted the original photo, followed by the vector image, and then a crappy camera photo of the image cut out in silver + black - it looks great in person, just not with this photo lol. I'll take another photo of the car when its on. 

Also, just wondering if anyone else has done anything like this? 


The car with the paw prints and cat (The cat is one of mine that I kind of stylised in illustrator). I used to have geckos on my old car as well. 










Original photo:





Vector image:





Photo of cut out vinyl:


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great!! You'll have people placing orders next. 
I have a neighbor who cuts his own car stickers and what not so I taught him a bit about adobe illustrator (cs5) and now he's all over it!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 9, 2012)

I just have to keep in mind I dont want to 'over decorate' my car and make it look crappy... hehe

Do you happen to have any photos of what he's done since you showed him Illustrator, Jess?


----------



## Kc_read (Jul 9, 2012)

Would definitly be interested with a python on my ute when i get it, even an APS sticker would be cool


----------



## damian83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Start cutting kitah, you will have them posted to everyone on here soon, but put the website on the bottom


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 10, 2012)

That's awesome, I would love one. Let us know when your ready to market them


----------



## slim6y (Jul 10, 2012)

shame about the car tho....


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey slim6y... it could be a ford LMAO


----------



## slim6y (Jul 10, 2012)

True... I guess you're lucky then 

Liking the decals - very cool!


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes you'll be having orders comming out of your ears!


----------



## moussaka (Jul 10, 2012)

I love it, it looks fantastic! Great job on the cat one, too


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very creative, well done.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 10, 2012)

Update  Put it on my car this morning.. not quite happy with it so will be re-doing it; just tweak the file a bit. 










And you leave my car alone! I like it.. all that matters lol


----------



## Kitah (Jul 15, 2012)

Been playing around a bit again... Will cut some more out tomorrow and change the one that I already have on there I think.

Someone suggested I do one that could go across the back of the window





Then just a gecko I might make myself as well.. dont really like the pattern on the tail though just yet.


----------



## Jande (Jul 15, 2012)

If you could make an Antaresia type one I'd certainly buy it. Probably a pair, one for each of the small side windows in the very back of my suv.
The idea for the one all the way across the back window is nice too. 
And who cares what your car is if it does what you need it to. I'm super attached to mine and it's a Kia! (Heard all the Killed in Action jokes but it's been more reliable than the fords and toyotas I've owned so far). :lol:


----------



## dangles (Jul 15, 2012)

with the number of thefts of reptiles, i for 1 wouldnt be advertising that i have snakes. Same as all those guys with dirtbike stickers on their car, most will have dirtbikes in their garage/shed at home. All someone has to do is follow u home to see where u live and im sure everyone knows the rest


----------



## Jande (Jul 15, 2012)

dangles said:


> with the number of thefts of reptiles, i for 1 wouldnt be advertising that i have snakes. Same as all those guys with dirtbike stickers on their car, most will have dirtbikes in their garage/shed at home. All someone has to do is follow u home to see where u live and im sure everyone knows the rest



Just because it's on their car doesn't mean they own one of it. My friend has a 'Support our Troops' sticker on his trailer and he never has folks following him home for military gear. I mean, I've seen young women with their parcel shelves and dashboards covered in plush toys and you don't see pedophiles following them home to steal their kids. I wouldn't expect a person to think much about it beyond 'nice snake decal'. Sure the odd tool will still think it's a great idea to give it a try but I don't think it'd be something that happens often, let alone that they be smart enough to pull it off. The majority of people I know would look at it and say 'that crazy person likes snakes!' lol. :lol:

Just my 2 cents. They look great, keep up the good work!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 15, 2012)

Mhmm might have to see about doing a stimmy perhaps- I have three stimmos as well, so maybe I should have both on the car? lol.

As to the theft 'risk'... in my circumstances at least I think it is negligible. Mostly because, as Jande said, I would think most people would just think 'snake sticker' not 'they have heaps of valuable snakes, I should go pinch them.' I love wild cats and was contemplating making tiger/lion/cheetah/clouded leopard etc vinyls, but that wouldn't mean I kept them at home either


----------



## Kitah (Jul 20, 2012)

edit.. removed image, sorry


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 20, 2012)

looks better the other way kitah lol


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2012)

So when will they be for sale?


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 20, 2012)

i can see it now "Kitah's Decal and Design"


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 20, 2012)

dangles said:


> with the number of thefts of reptiles, i for 1 wouldnt be advertising that i have snakes. Same as all those guys with dirtbike stickers on their car, most will have dirtbikes in their garage/shed at home. All someone has to do is follow u home to see where u live and im sure everyone knows the rest



One of the reasons I don't stick firearms stickers all over my cars :lol:


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 20, 2012)

dangles said:


> with the number of thefts of reptiles, i for 1 wouldnt be advertising that i have snakes. Same as all those guys with dirtbike stickers on their car, most will have dirtbikes in their garage/shed at home. All someone has to do is follow u home to see where u live and im sure everyone knows the rest



This is the reason why my garage is decked out with Yanchors and also have alarmed disk locks on all my bikes no scummy thieves have a chance of getting there filthy mitts on any of my bikes


----------



## McFly (Jul 20, 2012)

dangles said:


> with the number of thefts of reptiles, i for 1 wouldnt be advertising that i have snakes. Same as all those guys with dirtbike stickers on their car, most will have dirtbikes in their garage/shed at home. All someone has to do is follow u home to see where u live and im sure everyone knows the rest



I got stickers on my 4x4 ... PSE archery n stuff, but I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna get broken into. I have a bit of a reputation for trapping doors with swinging knives  
Mainly as a joke while mates are over


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 20, 2012)

I really love this full length snake decal..Please make me one..You are sooo clever!!


Kitah said:


> Been playing around a bit again... Will cut some more out tomorrow and change the one that I already have on there I think.
> 
> Someone suggested I do one that could go across the back of the window
> 
> ...


----------



## damian83 (Jul 21, 2012)

me too please


----------



## saintanger (Jul 21, 2012)

me three, love it


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 21, 2012)

Kitah you are sooo clever

the long snake decal....I love it.....I severely want on in a jungle carpet python....could you make one in black and yellow like a jungle ?

absolutely awesome....looks like you've got a little business !!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 21, 2012)

I want one too!!!!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 21, 2012)

haha  not sure if its even worthwhile me making these guys- no idea what they're worth and they take far too much time and money on my behalf to make and give out free, sorry! It'd depend on what value people put on them as to whether it's "worthwhile" to cover my time/costs (I'm not saying this because I'm a greedy selfish person- they just do take quite a while to do!)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 21, 2012)

I wouldn't expect them for free that's for sure! I don't know about anyone else.
From what I can see its quality work and you have to pay for quality, I'm surely not pushing you to make me one I'd just like to be put on the list for if you do start making them to sell


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 21, 2012)

Kitah said:


> haha  not sure if its even worthwhile me making these guys- no idea what they're worth and they take far too much time and money on my behalf to make and give out free, sorry! It'd depend on what value people put on them as to whether it's "worthwhile" to cover my time/costs (I'm not saying this because I'm a greedy selfish person- they just do take quite a while to do!)



If you were to put in a little extra for yourself (because you should get something out of it!!!) on top of the cost and time associated, how much would a sticker end up being?


----------



## Kitah (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm really not good at putting a value on things. If people can comment with roughly how much they'd pay for that original python I did for example, at 29cm wide (slightly bigger than the one on my car- I've found you cant see the one on my car well enough from the back so I'm making mine bigger now), it would help. 

I'll be sending one of these to a certain member on the forum to see what they think of them when they see them in person. 


Gecko and slightly bigger carpet to go on my car tomorrow


----------



## Jande (Jul 22, 2012)

It's cool, I know the time and effort that goes into them. My FIL worked in the detailing/ pin-striping industry in Brissie doing business and company cars. Some of the work he did would give you a headache just to think about it let alone the software and cutting process. I'd be willing to pay well for one if you got into it enough to make it worthwhile. Gecko is looking great now, too. 

Just and edit to add that I think if you get any further into it you should check out the legal/ re-production side of it. While it's copyrighted in Australia to the 'original artist' that won't stop people ripping off your designs. Just something to consider.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, I had been kinda worried about pinching my designs. Tis why I Was originally wary posting them for others to see. I spose what i might do is see if i can get this thread deleted and if i start selling them i'll post a photo of the designs stuck on my car or something. Could still be ripped but would be more difficult i suppose. Gotta love the world we live in now, hey?

Im staring to do thesedecals much better now with a significantly lower failure rate lol. I think if ican work out what people would pay, i may sell a few at least to start with.

edit  Going to change the snake AGAIN.. was in a hurry and when I put it on, it wasnt centered


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2012)

Done good looks great


----------



## Kitah (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm going to have to stop at this, I think lol. otherwise it'll get too cluttered, and I'm starting to wonder whether the prints, carpet and gecko already make it too cluttered.


----------



## Kc_read (Jul 22, 2012)

If you wanted an idea in what to charge just have a walk around thr auto stores, that should give you an idea if you can justify making them for money


----------



## ToadCountry (Jul 23, 2012)

Love them Kitah. 
I would pay $50 for the two of them, and I'm not scared to say that. 
Keep following your nose....I love your eye for detail.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG - that snake is going to eat your gecko.... But watch the cat... it might eat both!

Nice work Kitah - hopefully this is something you could sell in your vet practice too 

You know, maybe people could have their pets immortalised as a decal for their car - you can do the whole kit and caboodle by taking a photo (they get that too) doing the photoshop and then the vinyls. 

I reckon people would pay big $$$ for a service like that. And clearly you've got some skill. 

I don't want to put my ideas up here in detail as someone could steal your idea - but I think you've got this under wraps!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 23, 2012)

I would be happy to put those on my car.
I think you should run with what you have and maybe look at some other patterns/designs and maybe sizes. Could cover a range of snakes with a little adjustment and appeal to keepers of numerous species.

That said not my business just an opinion. If you looking to sell them now put me on your list.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2012)

I will gradually build up my 'base' of files I think. Jungle, coastal, robust velvet gecko are already done and are now 'working' files. I have a stimsons python, beardie and spotted python on the list. I may also do a bredli like the coastal and jungle. 

Photo of the coastal and jungle cut out, side by side. The width of these two at their widest points is 26cm. 







I will be sending these to a member on here tomorrow, to get her assessment of quality etc. If she rekons they're all good, and acceptable for sale...


----------



## Chanzey (Jul 24, 2012)

I want that jungle...


----------



## Leeloofluff (Jul 24, 2012)

Wants!!!!! How can i order fifty of them?


----------



## Jande (Jul 24, 2012)

They are looking awesome! Just show us a Stimson now and I'll be drooling lol. :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 25, 2012)

Made in Australia  I Love em


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, I would so buy one off you, they look amazing 
Especially the snakes


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 26, 2012)

These are GREAT! 
About time we had some decent reptile decals.
Anymore of an idea on price?
Id love some of my Knobtail Geckos.
I think you could do really well with this.
Good work Kitah! well done!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 26, 2012)

They are awesome!
Wouldn't mind a bredli one for my new car 
put me on the list if you start selling these please


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow!! You really got everybody's attention..he he..Seriously you are soooo talented and I must have the full length Coastal..Just name your Price!!. Really Luv um.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 28, 2012)

Heya guys  Sorry, been really busy lately so have gotten a bit distracted! 

I'm still not really sure on prices to be honest. Was thinking $20 for a 26cm wide python (either coastal or jungle), maybe $10 for the larger gecko and $5 for the smaller.... I havent really had much of a chance to do other designs yet but I will still be doing a stimsons, try to do a bredli similar to the jungle and coastal, beardie and.. not sure what else yet  Only thing is the postage, which for a 0-500g round postal tube, think it was $8.80 for the ones I sent to the member on here. But feedback has been good on the ones I sent. 

If these are way out let me know...

And thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## yommy (Jul 28, 2012)

a woma one would be cool


----------



## Kitah (Jul 28, 2012)

ahh sorry, forgot to mention I'm working on a woma as well


----------



## damian83 (Sep 2, 2012)

Let me know when you do start to make and sell please


----------



## Goth-Girl (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Kitah,
I am more than happy to pay the $20 plus Postage for one of those Coastal Decals..Please pm me when you are ready to sell..Really want one bad!!!


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 2, 2012)

If you make a woma, id love one !, i may not have a car but i do have a bedroom door ! Ahha


----------



## sharky (Sep 2, 2012)

If you make a long Jungle decal, I'll buy for $30+postage!


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Sep 2, 2012)

dont forget diamonds


----------



## Kitah (Sep 2, 2012)

Heya guys, sorry I have been totally bogged down with work. I do plan on selling these at some stage, I just need the time to cut and design them. But if you are genuinely interested keep an eye on here or I could pm you when i get time to do them


----------



## damian83 (Sep 2, 2012)

Please pm me when you have time


----------



## Jessica29 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey these are still looking fantastic!! You have some awesome talent. It seems you enjoy it too so if you can make money off of something you enjoy, that's even better!  good luck! 

You asked when I first posted if I had some of the work my neighbors been doing and I don't but I'm sure I can get a couple of pictures for you.  here's a picture of something I've been working on that still needs a little work. I don't know what I'm going to do with it haha. It's my hatchling jungle in his toilet roll. Enjoy


----------

